# hen or roo?



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

There are not great pics I no. I will try to get better ones later. But can anyone tell? This is a OEGB. I'm not sure of gender bc her/ his comb isn't the same as my other OEGBs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry the pics are to small, did you get larger ones ?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Not familiar with the breed and the pics are the greatest, but if I had to guess at a glance I'd say this is a cockerel...but hard to say without comparison pics of other birds the same age/type/breed.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

I will get better pics today. I have no others that's this ones age or size to compare to. My hen hatched this baby and a baby buff orpington. None of my adult old english even have combs like this so idk what to think?


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

Ok I tried to get a better one but the rain was horrible and I was scared I would be hit by lightning lol hope this one gives you a better view.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

Ok this is not the one I ment to post ugg.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

overrunwithroos said:


> Ok this is not the one I ment to post ugg.


It seems as though I have deleted the picture I ment to post and kept the 1 I ment to delete. I'm going to try this again tomorrow after I have recovered from the tired dumb dumbs. Sorry for all the unnecessary posts.


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

I've been having phone issues but I'm back now and here's the chick. I'm positive now that its a roo. And I believe he's 1/2 d'anver 1/2 old english. My daughter has fell in love with him and I think he with her. ( she's about the only one 1 the spoiled guy wont flog.) She has named him Sir Half Bob Speckled Flakes. Camper Bob for short ( bc he camped with her for a whole week)


----------

